# Ceravape Cerabis 44 and 45 Ceramic coiled tanks!



## Rob Fisher

Ceravape have two new tanks out... the Cerabis 44 and 45 and both use thier new ALL ceramic (no cotton involved at all)







The Cerabis 44 is a 2ml tank with top juice fill.
The Cerabis 45 is does about 2,5ml via a side slot.

Airflow is via a pull up and push down system.

The ceramic coils are fantastic in that they require no priming at all... just fill the tank and vape! Also changing similar juices is a breeze and the ceramic coil doesn't hold onto old flavours. The coils require nearly double the power of a cCell and I found I needed to drive them at around 50 watts to get the flavour I was looking for.

Edit : They accept standard drip tips! Happy Days!

Also the juice capacity is just way too small... but I guess it's to conform with the UK laws etc...

I have been using both the 44 and the 45 for a week or so and there is no leaking which is a big win because I had leaking issue with thier original Cerabis tank and that's why I stopped using it despite it's great ceramic coils.

The all ceramic coils are performing well and there is no doubt that Ceravape are betting a lot of thier eggs on the ceramic basket! And I think it right they concentrate on ceramic because it's hard to beat the pure flavour of ceramic and they last really well compared to cotton based coils. Added to that is they can be dry burned clean at 30 watts!

Ceravape sent me the products free for review and were kind enough to send me an extra Cerabis 44 which I gave to @Stosta because he always does a great review and they sent me a T-Shirt and Cap so here is a pic of me with the said shirt and cap!

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Strontium

Very nice. As its 100% ceramic, the lifespan on a coil must be phenomenal.


----------



## Stosta

Good stuff Rob!

I had the exact same experience. I spent the first couple of hours with it playing around on the Pico at about 30W (I posted a bumpedy bump, it looks great on the Pico), and was getting very frustrated with minimum vapour and what felt like wicking issues.

It was only when I cranked it up to 50W that it really started to shine, but that also meant it coming off the Pico because I'm not about to carry spare batteries with me on a 10 minute trip to the shops! So it went on the Cuboid. Good airflow at this range led to some pretty good clouds, the kind that leave me giggling like a kid playing "dragon". After about two tanks the flavour also really started to kick in. For me the flavour is still better in the Estoc at 30W though, but maybe it just needs a little more time to be "broken in".

Swapped to Chilled Grape after a couple of tanks of XXX, and I must say, it was a flawless change. I didn't clean or wash anything because I was going from one fruity mint to another, but on the third pull I was getting 100% Chilled Grape, no XXX, so that left me really impressed. The simple fill 'n vape aspect of this tank is great, no priming, just get straight into it. I have also had absolutely no airlock issues, wicking issues, or leaking issues, so a really noob-friendly piece of kit.

Things that bug me? Rob mentioned most of them. I like to use my Hands tips, so any tank that takes that away from me makes me a sad panda. The provided one is comfortable and airy enough, but it keeps on coming loose whenever I pull the airflow open, or refill the tank. This leads me to my second gripe, I have to fill it constantly. I don't like to refill tanks, it's a PITA, this tank empties fast due to the high wattage requirements, and the fact that it is in fact a small tank. I like my small tanks, but I like to run them low, you can't with the 44.

Lastly I'm a little concerned as to how the "push-pull" aspect of it works, and what it is doing to the life-span of the tank. I can see some thin wires through the airflow when it is open, so I can only imagine that the pushing, pulling, and rotating isn't too good for them. But that is total speculation, the tank is solid, and has given me no reason for concern yet. I tend to baby my vape gear (little coasters, constant wipe-downs etc.), but I'll try be a little more manly with this 44 and see if there is a problem there.

Overall though I'm really enjoying it so far. I was complaining a while back that I needed to seriously up my juice consumption as I have waaay to much sitting on my shelves, so this little lady will help me (albeit 2mls at a time) with that for the next few weeks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strontium said:


> Very nice. As its 100% ceramic, the lifespan on a coil must be phenomenal.



Time will tell... I try not to get too excited at first... but so far they are impressive.... the coils that is...


----------



## Strontium

@Stosta @Rob Fisher sounds like you guys are on to a winner, will be interested to hear more once you've lived with it for a few more weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Strontium said:


> @Stosta @Rob Fisher sounds like you guys are on to a winner, will be interested to hear more once you've lived with it for a few more weeks


Will keep you updated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I'm an idiot... both the Cerabis 44 and 45 both can handle a standard drip tip! I just assumed because of the chuff cap look that a normal drip tip wouldn't fit... what a Goose! Chicken Dinner now... both have @hands Drip tips!




And my other issue was juice capacity but I understand from Ceravape (after talking to them) that there is a 5ml extension tank for it! So this tank is looking more like a Chicken Dinner now!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I'm an idiot... both the Cerabis 44 and 45 both can handle a standard drip tip! I just assumed because of the chuff cap look that a normal drip tip wouldn't fit... what a Goose! Chicken Dinner now... both have @hands Drip tips!
> View attachment 75223
> View attachment 75224
> 
> 
> And my other issue was juice capacity but I understand from Ceravape (after talking to them) that there is a 5ml extension tank for it! So this tank is looking more like a Chicken Dinner now!


Haha! Well that makes for two silly geese then!

Excellent news on the extension tank, that does make things a lot more interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium

I'm liking that tank more n more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you want commercial coils and have a guts full of suspect coils, dry hits and you want flavour and clouds then the new Cerabis 44 and 45 may just be what you are after... I have been testing a few new juices in the 45 and today I cleaned it in hot water (including the coil) and then I dry burnt the coil at 30 watts and filled it with XXX... turned up the wattage to 50 watts and gave it horns... the first two toots were muted and then the full flavour hit... 

Now all I need is the extended tank and I'm set with commercial coils! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium

Okay that's it, I want one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Some really good flavour and impressive clouds on mine! I also changed from XXX to some of @Sickboy77 's Screaming Pear with nothing more than a quick dry burn, I didn't even wipe down the tank, and the flavour transition was flawless. Really quite good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Strontium

That looks awesome @Rob Fisher 
Do you know when they will be launched and are those coils new as well or are they available commercially already?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strontium said:


> That looks awesome @Rob Fisher
> Do you know when they will be launched and are those coils new as well or are they available commercially already?



Sorry @Strontium I'm not sure when they will land nor which vendors have ordered... and yes they are completely new coils made for the Cerabis 44 and 45.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

5ml Tank for the Cerabis 44!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> 5ml Tank for the Cerabis 44!
> View attachment 75319



Looks like a Goldfish bowl

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Looks like a Goldfish bowl



I still want one!


----------



## Silver

Great writeups @Rob Fisher and @Stosta
Thanks very much for your efforts and for sharing your views!

Rob, how does the vape and more specifically, the flavour on this thing compare to the Melo3 Mini with the 0.6 ohm CCells? Say with XXX , which you know well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I still want one!



You can be the leader

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Great writeups @Rob Fisher and @Stosta
> Thanks very much for your efforts and sharing your views!
> 
> Rob, how does the vape and more specifically, the flavour on this thing compare to the Melo3 Mini with the 0.6 ohm CCells? Say with XXX , which you know well.



As good as... if not marginally better... I must say I was sceptical when I got the tanks and messed around tasting new juices in the tanks... then I decided to give it the real test and pop in XXX and despite having had strange juices in the tanks they cleared really quickly and the flavour started to flow... the vape is slightly different because I drive them at 50 watts... but the flavour is so there!

They also come with a 1Ω version of the coils which require less power obviously... but I have been so happy with the current setup I haven't even tried the 1Ω coils... but I guess for the battery power conscious people I need to try them. But with my current mods battery power is a non issue and my team of Asmodus and DNA mods the battery life is just fine... for me hassle free and flavour are the number one issue and the Cerabis Tanks win on both fronts.

When these finally arrive in SA there are going to be a lot of happy campers who battled with the previous generation of ceramic coils... these real ceramic coils from Ceravape are way ahead of the competition. They have gotten the material composition of the coils just perfect.

I will pop in a 1Ω coil into my 44 and try it today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

Thanks for the reviews @Rob Fisher and @Stosta. these tanks sounds awesome and im definitely getting one of these as i have been looking to replace my pro tank 4 with another tank that uses commercial coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> 5ml Tank for the Cerabis 44!
> View attachment 75319




What the heck is that!!

I agree though, it may look funny, but at the moment it feels like I own a dripper at the rate I have to fill this thing, so I would definitely put a 44 Goldfish (awesome name for it!) on my mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Stosta there are two Gold Fish Bowls on the way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium

Aww man I'm so jealous I can't see straight


----------



## Akash

@Stosta you lucky fish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher is their any flavour difference between the 45 and the 44? Which do you say is a better tank option? I like that the 44 can get the 5ml extension glass. As always im keen on trying a new ceramic tank. I had the first cerabis and i enjoyed the no priming too. Currently very happy with my target but want something less hassle free regarding the coils. Was looking at the Estoc but will wait for this one and hopefully maybe a long shot you send me the 44. I love the look on the 5ml glass so much want. Pick me please uncle rob if you ever want to get rid of the 44 pleeeeaaaassse.

Hopefully the vendors will start stocking these ASAP. Any great RR


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher is their any flavour difference between the 45 and the 44? Which do you say is a better tank option? I like that the 44 can get the 5ml extension glass. As always im keen on trying a new ceramic tank. I had the first cerabis and i enjoyed the no priming too. Currently very happy with my target but want something less hassle free regarding the coils. Was looking at the Estoc but will wait for this one and hopefully maybe a long shot you send me the 44. I love the look on the 5ml glass so much want. Pick me please uncle rob if you ever want to get rid of the 44 pleeeeaaaassse.
> 
> Hopefully the vendors will start stocking these ASAP. Any great RR



They are pretty much both the same tank @kyle_redbull... the main difference is the 45 has a slide down side juice fill and the 44 has a screw off top fill and can have the 5ml extension tank. Sorry will be keeping the 44 because it's going to be a winner when the 5ml tank arrives. And the 45 is already a keeper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> They are pretty much both the same tank @kyle_redbull... the main difference is the 45 has a slide down side juice fill and the 44 has a screw off top fill and can have the 5ml extension tank. Sorry will be keeping the 44 because it's going to be a winner when the 5ml tank arrives. And the 45 is already a keeper.



Was gonna dislike your post LMAO uncle Rob it's all good, should you ever get bored of them please think of me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Rob Fisher , your test juice is usually 50/50.
Can you please test with high VG (maybe 80/20) and give us a report back.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ddk1979 said:


> @Rob Fisher , your test juice is usually 50/50.
> Can you please test with high VG (maybe 80/20) and give us a report back.



@ddk1979 I started off with these tanks testing 75/25 Orion All Coiled Out juices and they wicked just fine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta

ddk1979 said:


> @Rob Fisher , your test juice is usually 50/50.
> Can you please test with high VG (maybe 80/20) and give us a report back.
> 
> .


I've been using some 70/30 Screamin' Pear and have had absolutely no issues. Wicks, vapes, and tastes like a dream! But I don't have anything with a higher VG content than that AFAIK.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ddk1979

Thanks @Rob Fisher and @Stosta .
It's great news that these ceramics work with high VG juices compared to my waste-of-money vaporesso ccells.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Hi Uncle Rob any feedback on flavour and how the life of these coils are going?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Hi Uncle Rob any feedback on flavour and how the life of these coils are going?



Rock Solid @kyle_redbull! Same coil still going gangbusters!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Rock Solid @kyle_redbull! Same coil still going gangbusters!
> View attachment 75946


Great news uncle Rob thanks now just to see which vendor will stock these?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit

kyle_redbull said:


> Great news uncle Rob thanks now just to see which vendor will stock these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And hopefully they bring in the bigger tank aswell for the 44.

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Hi @Rob Fisher 

How do they stack up against the Serpent mini? I have neither yet but curious as heck about both. I have the tornado nano as my rta but my melo 3 needs a replacement soon after it fell all is not well


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> How do they stack up against the Serpent mini? I have neither yet but curious as heck about both. I have the tornado nano as my rta but my melo 3 needs a replacement soon after it fell all is not well



@Schnappie if you don't like building your own coils then the 44/45 is a real no hassle decent flavour option... but I use my SM25's all day because I like the vape I get from them and it works for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> @Schnappie if you don't like building your own coils then the 44/45 is a real no hassle decent flavour option... but I use my SM25's all day because I like the vape I get from them and it works for me.


Got one today and it works for me too wow....



Thanks to ur build thread i put in a coil wicked it and its going like a dream! Sending my tornado nano straight to the classifieds... i cant believe how great xxx tastes in this its like a crisper version of a ccell vape. Never had xxx pop in an rta or rda for that matter. Completely worth 550 and it has the dual coil deck for dessert high wattage vaping thanks uncle Rob. Will still be getting a cerabis 44 for the niggly melo though on the pico

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> Got one today and it works for me too wow....
> View attachment 76062
> 
> 
> Thanks to ur build thread i put in a coil wicked it and its going like a dream! Sending my tornado nano straight to the classifieds... i cant believe how great xxx tastes in this its like a crisper version of a ccell vape. Never had xxx pop in an rta or rda for that matter. Completely worth 550 and it has the dual coil deck for dessert high wattage vaping thanks uncle Rob. Will still be getting a cerabis 44 for the niggly melo though on the pico



All you need now is a @hands drip tip and life will be perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> All you need now is a @hands drip tip and life will be perfect!


I saw sir vape is getting new stock soon I think I shall invest

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> @Schnappie if you don't like building your own coils then the 44/45 is a real no hassle decent flavour option... but I use my SM25's all day because I like the vape I get from them and it works for me.


Uncle Rob please remember should you or a stotsa(I think that's his forum name) not like the 44 anymore please share the love I am really keen on these

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Stosta

kyle_redbull said:


> Uncle Rob please remember should you or a stotsa(I think that's his forum name) not like the 44 anymore please share the love I am really keen on these
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Haha! I like it a lot @kyle_redbull , but I will keep that in mind


----------



## Strontium

Pfftt I'll buy it off you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Stosta said:


> Haha! I like it a lot @kyle_redbull , but I will keep that in mind



Hey bud i will really appreciate it. Thanks Man


----------



## Schnappie

Things are still quiet on the vendor front with this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Johan9779

I'm pleasantly surprised how smooth a ceramic coil can be. Really enjoying this tank.



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kyle_redbull

Johan9779 said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised how smooth a ceramic coil can be. Really enjoying this tank.
> 
> View attachment 76254
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!


I shouldn't have sold mine 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher how's the cerabis versus estoc not sure if I asked this

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher how's the cerabis versus estoc not sure if I asked this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'll chime in my piece even though I'm not the Rob  The Estoc is a great tank, flavour is good and performs well at 30W. The Cerabis offers better flavour and clouds, but does need at least 50W to power it properly, which also means you lose juice a little faster! Both great tanks, but different vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher how's the cerabis versus estoc not sure if I asked this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@Stosta is spot on @kyle_redbull! The Cerabis is a tough guy and can handle power... the Estoc is more gentle and runs around 30 watts max... if that makes sense?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Both the Cerabis and estoc both can boats good flavour!


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Both the Cerabis and estoc both can boats good flavour!


Now we just need patience till a vendor comes forward with this fabled tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stosta is spot on @kyle_redbull! The Cerabis is a tough guy and can handle power... the Estoc is more gentle and runs around 30 watts max... if that makes sense?


@Stosta and @Rob Fisher the problem I am having is no one is stocking the 44 or 45 yet thus I can get a estoc for R300 and coils are cheap I'm used to running 30w with the ccells. So both pack flavour only difference is cloud production and wattage but both are 100% ceramic coils?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

kyle_redbull said:


> @Stosta and @Rob Fisher the problem I am having is no one is stocking the 44 or 45 yet thus I can get a estoc for R300 and coils are cheap I'm used to running 30w with the ccells. So both pack flavour only difference is cloud production and wattage but both are 100% ceramic coils?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Now that you mention it I'm not sure if the Estoc coils are 100% ceramic, I might have to take one apart tonight to check. The 44 and the 45 might take a little longer to land on our shores (if at all, I don't think anyone confirmed they will be bringing them in did they?), but I really would do my best to find one of the Cerabis tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Stosta said:


> Now that you mention it I'm not sure if the Estoc coils are 100% ceramic, I might have to take one apart tonight to check. The 44 and the 45 might take a little longer to land on our shores (if at all, I don't think anyone confirmed they will be bringing them in did they?), but I really would do my best to find one of the Cerabis tanks.


That is the pain with this fomo that now haunts us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Stosta said:


> Now that you mention it I'm not sure if the Estoc coils are 100% ceramic, I might have to take one apart tonight to check. The 44 and the 45 might take a little longer to land on our shores (if at all, I don't think anyone confirmed they will be bringing them in did they?), but I really would do my best to find one of the Cerabis tanks.


Please let me know of the Estoc is 100% ceramic 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

Looks like the cerabis wont be in time for my trip to Garden Route this week


----------



## Strontium

Yep, I'm counting the days, even tried buying one off one of the winners but he didn't go for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie

Strontium said:


> Yep, I'm counting the days, even tried buying one off one of the winners but he didn't go for it.


Lol I was also watching the classifieds in vain incase one of the winners wont like ceramics...wish i couldve made the vapemeet to at least try one


----------



## Strontium

@Rob Fisher @Stosta How are these coils holding up? Still on original coils etc?


----------



## Stosta

Strontium said:


> @Rob Fisher @Stosta How are these coils holding up? Still on original coils etc?


Yep! Still on the original coil and been tasting the Troll Brothers range on it. I like it because I'm not have to change wicks on every new juice. Just a quick rinse and wipe and the old flavour is gone. Then top flavour right from the start!

Obviously for a proper review of a juice I can't do this, but it is a nice and easy way to weed out what I want to try on a clean setup, and what I shouldn't.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strontium said:


> @Rob Fisher @Stosta How are these coils holding up? Still on original coils etc?



Yip same as @Stosta... still the original coils... they are very resilient coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

That's nearly 4 weeks, outstripping cotton based coils nicely. 
Im dead keen on one of these, will just have to decide on which one.
@Rob Fisher after a month of testing, does one out do the other yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strontium said:


> That's nearly 4 weeks, outstripping cotton based coils nicely.
> Im dead keen on one of these, will just have to decide on which one.
> @Rob Fisher after a month of testing, does one out do the other yet?



The 44 you can get an extended tank for... the 45 has side fill and can't take an extended fish bowl tank... The 45 looks better but the 44 is more practical.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stosta

Strontium said:


> That's nearly 4 weeks, outstripping cotton based coils nicely.
> Im dead keen on one of these, will just have to decide on which one.
> @Rob Fisher after a month of testing, does one out do the other yet?


Also keep in mind that I haven't been using mine exclusively, so 3 weeks would probably be closer to usage, but I know I will get to four easily as I have seen no sign of flavour problems at all!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium

@Clouds4Days this is the tank I was telling you about.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Strontium said:


> @Clouds4Days this is the tank I was telling you about.



Thanks got some catching up to do on this thread


----------



## Ben Pellett

So sorry I didn't let you know sooner!!

You can have your Cerabis 44/45 shipped to you from here:

http://www.onlineshop.ceravape.com/


----------



## Strontium

It's cheaper from https://www.fasttech.com/search?Cerabis


----------



## Ben Pellett

I believe Gear Best has them even cheaper, but I never checked. Ok- decided not to be lazy- they don't even carry them- just a rumor.

The Cera Vape onlineshop does carry the replacement glass and coils as well.


----------



## Schnappie

Still holding out for vapeking to stock them, was hoping they land a few days before xmas.


----------



## Richelo Killian

@Rob Fisher if you HAD to choose between the 44 and the original 4ml Cerabis, which would you choose?

Asking as I am trying to decide between waiting for the 44 to be in stock Vape King or, to just get the Cerabis.

IF they use the same coils, then I guess it does not make much difference


----------



## Schnappie

I recall the original one had some leaking issues but I might be wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The new 44 for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelo Killian

Rob Fisher said:


> The new 44 for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Ok, so, wait for the 44 it is then!


----------



## Ben Pellett

I prefer the original Cerabis for flavor- some say theirs doesn't leak, some do. 
The 44 is pretty close to the original though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Ben Pellett said:


> I prefer the original Cerabis for flavor- some say theirs doesn't leak, some do.
> The 44 is pretty close to the original though.


Ben did you manage to get hold of one? I must say compared to the estoc its a bit more of a "dry" vape. Due to being cottonless I suppose and every drop being vapourised.


----------



## Schnappie

Wait I see you are in the states, not with the predicument we are sitting here in SA waiting for it to be released


----------



## Stosta

Schnappie said:


> Ben did you manage to get hold of one? I must say compared to the estoc its a bit more of a "dry" vape. Due to being cottonless I suppose and every drop being vapourised.


I find this quite an interesting concept. It is not something I have seen discussed before (although I may have simply missed it).

I definitely found the 44 to be a "dry" vape. Not in the terms of a dry hit or anything, as the flavour is still incredible, but "dry" is still the best way to describe it. It might even be another aspect to note in testing tanks, because now that you mention it, it is something that I like about my STM setup. Even though other tanks have better flavour, there is something about the STM that just grabs me that I have never been able to define before. But the "juicyness" factor compared to the 44 is definitely one of them.

Thanks for giving me something else to worry about @Schnappie !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schnappie

Stosta said:


> I find this quite an interesting concept. It is not something I have seen discussed before (although I may have simply missed it).
> 
> I definitely found the 44 to be a "dry" vape. Not in the terms of a dry hit or anything, as the flavour is still incredible, but "dry" is still the best way to describe it. It might even be another aspect to note in testing tanks, because now that you mention it, it is something that I like about my STM setup. Even though other tanks have better flavour, there is something about the STM that just grabs me that I have never been able to define before. But the "juicyness" factor compared to the 44 is definitely one of them.
> 
> Thanks for giving me something else to worry about @Schnappie !


My apologies lol, Id imagine that may cause some flavours not to do as well as in a cotton coil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Schnappie said:


> My apologies lol, Id imagine that may cause some flavours not to do as well as in a cotton coil


I think I'm going to have to run XXX through all my tanks this weekend to specifically try pin down this dry versus juicy aspect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

Cerabis 44, it's dry. But you can vape it. I think it all depends on how dense the cloudage is. I have noticed this between the SM25 and obs engine. All though the flavour is on par in the engine for me it leaves my mouth a bit dry and I can only attribute it to how less dense the cloudage is between the 2 tanks. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie

Tockit said:


> Cerabis 44, it's dry. But you can vape it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie

Been through about 8 tanks in the cerabis 45 today ( it is a guzzler of note, and carries 2.5 ml) and its been a while since I have had a commercial coil with such consistent crisp flavour.

Thanks to @Stosta we had a tank exchange temporalily and I got to try out the 44 beforehand. I had some rotten luck and went through 4 coils with burnt tastes and only realised today it was because of an airlock problem. I tried the coil of the 45 in the 44 and twisted the cap open a little and it vaped perfectly. 

I am not sure at what pricepoint the 44 will come in, but I would say unless you plan on getting the extension tank rather go for the 45. Sidefill tanks might be less prone if at all to airlock problems. In fact I had a few sidefill tanks and non of them suffered from the problem, while probably 80 percent of my topfill tanks including the estoc, target pro, gemini ss, ultimo, all suffered from airlock problems.

Also i found it easy today driving back home to Pta from the east rand to refill my tank on the go. I will see how long the coils last and how the boiling/dryburn cleaning works down the line. Will also attempt a flavour change when I am feeling brave later.

Bottom line, this tank has amazing flavour, tons of clouds and vapes without needing to be primed. Highly impressed so far and will recommend it to any fan of ceramic tanks and fruity vape lovers

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie

Sorry but I feel I need to say this. And this after 2 days of amazing vaping but...
Cerabis tanks are crap! I started getting dry hits and it wouldnt stop after 2 days of a beautiful vape, and after that all 4 replacement coils did exactly the same! I dont know if it is faulty but i now had 8 useless coils with this tank and the 44. Given the fact that this tank is R600 I cant say with a clear conscience this tank is worth it!
I might just be very unlucky but I had this now with the 44 and 45 and asked for tips everywhere but it seems its just me atm with this bad luck. So dissapointed

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear @Schnappie 
Wish I could give you some advice 
but I dont have these tanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Schnappie
> Wish I could give you some advice
> but I dont have these tanks


Its just very dissapointing after reading they solved the original cerabis problems with these ones. Even when they bubble and wick fine i get dry hits. Sent Cerabis an email so will wait for their response.


----------



## Stosta

Schnappie said:


> Its just very dissapointing after reading they solved the original cerabis problems with these ones. Even when they bubble and wick fine i get dry hits. Sent Cerabis an email so will wait for their response.


Sorry this happened buddy!


----------



## Schnappie

Its a real bummer. The flavour was epic!


----------



## Stosta

Schnappie said:


> Its just very dissapointing after reading they solved the original cerabis problems with these ones. Even when they bubble and wick fine i get dry hits. Sent Cerabis an email so will wait for their response.


Sorry this happened buddy!


----------



## Schnappie

Its a real bummer. The flavour was epic!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> Sorry but I feel I need to say this. And this after 2 days of amazing vaping but...
> Cerabis tanks are crap! I started getting dry hits and it wouldnt stop after 2 days of a beautiful vape, and after that all 4 replacement coils did exactly the same! I dont know if it is faulty but i now had 8 useless coils with this tank and the 44. Given the fact that this tank is R600 I cant say with a clear conscience this tank is worth it!
> I might just be very unlucky but I had this now with the 44 and 45 and asked for tips everywhere but it seems its just me atm with this bad luck. So dissapointed



Wow that is not kewl at all! That is really surprising because my 44 is going gangbusters and with it's original coil still... Question @Schnappie... is your 44 fully open airflow wise?


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that is not kewl at all! That is really surprising because my 44 is going gangbusters and with it's original coil still... Question @Schnappie... is your 44 fully open airflow wise?
> View attachment 83154


It was yes. I also tried various ways of installing the coil to prevent airlock(if any) like keeping the juice fill open etc..
I seem to have a neck for picking bad ceravape tanks/ coils. Still waiting to hear from Ceravape


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> It was yes. I also tried various ways of installing the coil to prevent airlock(if any) like keeping the juice fill open etc..
> I seem to have a neck for picking bad ceravape tanks/ coils. Still waiting to hear from Ceravape



Is it a dud tank? You had no issues like that with @Stosta's tank did you? What a boggler?


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Is it a dud tank? You had no issues like that with @Stosta's tank did you? What a boggler?


I did with his as well. I am starting to wonder if the replacement coils are duds( as the included coils worked fine) otherwise i might be doing something terribly wrong? 

On a new coil i fill the tank. Let it stand for a while, taking a few priming puffs and then work my way up from 30 watts


----------



## Tockit

So seems like I won't be getting the 44, one was for sale on the forum and the user was going to ship it down to me. Said user still frequents the forum but has opted to not reply to any of my messages, even after reading it. I wonder if users know that the forum records their last active time on their profiles. So no point in trying to hide. Now reading @Schnappie review, I might hold off on getting this tank. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Schnappie said:


> I did with his as well. I am starting to wonder if the replacement coils are duds( as the included coils worked fine) otherwise i might be doing something terribly wrong?
> 
> On a new coil i fill the tank. Let it stand for a while, taking a few priming puffs and then work my way up from 30 watts


That really should be working fine. I know mine had an airlock issue if I closed it up really tightly, but it was never a big thing or a big problem, happened to me when I first got it and that was that.

Really bummed these aren't working for you, know how much you wanting a ceramic ADV tank!


----------



## Schnappie

Stosta said:


> That really should be working fine. I know mine had an airlock issue if I closed it up really tightly, but it was never a big thing or a big problem, happened to me when I first got it and that was that.
> 
> Really bummed these aren't working for you, know how much you wanting a ceramic ADV tank!


I am baffled to say the least. But everyone else i know who has it doesnt experience the same problem. At least i have the estoc and veco tanks for ceramics and this weekend i will play with the stm and nichrome i bought

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

None of this makes any sense... the coils (well the ones that came with my tank) don't need priming and all you should have to do is screw in the coil fill the tank and turn up the wattage to around 44 watts and give it horns! Well that what I have done with mine and was super impressed. I even left the tank alone for 2-3 months and then when the fish bowl extention arrived I filled it up with XXX and within a few hits it was cooking with gas again...

PS All this testing was done with XXX 50/50. I wonder if this is the issue?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> None of this makes any sense... the coils (well the ones that came with my tank) don't need priming and all you should have to do is screw in the coil fill the tank and turn up the wattage to around 44 watts and give it horns! Well that what I have done with mine and was super impressed. I even left the tank alone for 2-3 months and then when the fish bowl extention arrived I filled it up with XXX and within a few hits it was cooking with gas again...
> 
> PS All this testing was done with XXX 50/50. I wonder if this is the issue?


It could definitely be a factor! Although lots of reviewers mention how this tank can handle max vg juice. @Silent Echo how is your tank doing so far?


----------



## Silent Echo

Schnappie said:


> It could definitely be a factor! Although lots of reviewers mention how this tank can handle max vg juice. @Silent Echo how is your tank doing so far?



The tank is great so far. Been using it a lot since Thursday. Excellent flavour and no dry hits or leaks. It didnt need any priming. I changed juices as well and it was perfect.

I used 65/35 and 70/30 juices.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Silent Echo said:


> The tank is great so far. Been using it a lot since Thursday. Excellent flavour and no dry hits or leaks. It didnt need any priming. I changed juices as well and it was perfect.
> 
> I used 65/35 and 70/30 juices.


Glad to hear urs is going fine. I have never tasted xxx like that before its brilliant! So bummed my tank has a problem


----------



## Stosta

Schnappie said:


> Glad to hear urs is going fine. I have never tasted xxx like that before its brilliant! So bummed my tank has a problem


I guess @Silent Echo 's view blows our "pressure" problem out the water... Unless you live on the roof of a big building, or work in a mine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Stosta said:


> I guess @Silent Echo 's view blows our "pressure" problem out the water... Unless you live on the roof of a big building, or work in a mine?


My roof ceiling dwelling days are behind me, and no I dont dig large holes in the earth either. I think its just rotten luck, or i must really be doing something wrong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Schnappie said:


> My roof ceiling dwelling days are behind me, and no I dont dig large holes in the earth either. I think its just rotten luck, or i must really be doing something wrong


It does seem that way, but there really isn't much that you can do wrong with these tanks, and also I refuse to believe that your luck could be so rotten as to have 10 failed coils. It's really weird.


----------



## Silent Echo

@Schnappie @Stosta Very weird indeed. Lets see how it behaves when I change the coil. Just not sure when that will be

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Stosta said:


> It does seem that way, but there really isn't much that you can do wrong with these tanks, and also I refuse to believe that your luck could be so rotten as to have 10 failed coils. It's really weird.


Same its crazy. Im up in arms


----------



## Schnappie

Okay so finally one of the ceravape guys contacted me back and this is what they had to say:




Thank you for contacting me. 
Very sorry to hear that happened with your Cerabis 45.

This is the first instance of a no-wicking problem I've heard of (it was leaking in the past with the Cerabis v1).

The tank does have juice flow control which has the option to have half of the holes open, but I don't think that would lead to dry hits. I believe the burned flavor you got was due to no liquid being present, and the coil glowing red hot. That should go away once the liquid flows.

A few things you can try:

open/close the AFC/JFC repeatedly (I'd say 10+ times) to pump juice into the ceramic
let the tank open without the tank top cap for a while- that should cause _leaking_.
with the tank in "closed" position, take strong primer pulls (without firing) to get the liquid flowing into the ceramic (you can also do this with the AFC closed in the "open" position)
make sure to leave just a little air in the tank when filling

It seems odd for the tank to be air locked in my opinion, even with 100% VG liquid. 
Please give those suggestions a try. I can get the tank to gurgle when I take a strong pull with the AFC most of the way closed ~20% open or so at 50 watts on the .5ohm coil. (just tried it)

I really hope this will help! 
Let me know if it does.

Please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns as well.

I will give this a go as soon as i have replacement coils again. In the meantine I took the tank apart and cleaned it. Also checked the o-rings so will see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Schnappie said:


> Okay so finally one of the ceravape guys contacted me back and this is what they had to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting me.
> Very sorry to hear that happened with your Cerabis 45.
> 
> This is the first instance of a no-wicking problem I've heard of (it was leaking in the past with the Cerabis v1).
> 
> The tank does have juice flow control which has the option to have half of the holes open, but I don't think that would lead to dry hits. I believe the burned flavor you got was due to no liquid being present, and the coil glowing red hot. That should go away once the liquid flows.
> 
> A few things you can try:
> 
> open/close the AFC/JFC repeatedly (I'd say 10+ times) to pump juice into the ceramic
> let the tank open without the tank top cap for a while- that should cause _leaking_.
> with the tank in "closed" position, take strong primer pulls (without firing) to get the liquid flowing into the ceramic (you can also do this with the AFC closed in the "open" position)
> make sure to leave just a little air in the tank when filling
> 
> It seems odd for the tank to be air locked in my opinion, even with 100% VG liquid.
> Please give those suggestions a try. I can get the tank to gurgle when I take a strong pull with the AFC most of the way closed ~20% open or so at 50 watts on the .5ohm coil. (just tried it)
> 
> I really hope this will help!
> Let me know if it does.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns as well.
> 
> I will give this a go as soon as i have replacement coils again. In the meantine I took the tank apart and cleaned it. Also checked the o-rings so will see


I'm glad they got back to you, and from the sounds of it, they seem to have taken some time to carefully consider and explore the issues you have been having. 

Glad you're going to give it another bash, but I must say, you need an award for your dedication towards getting these tanks to work for you!


----------



## Schnappie

Stosta said:


> I'm glad they got back to you, and from the sounds of it, they seem to have taken some time to carefully consider and explore the issues you have been having.
> 
> Glad you're going to give it another bash, but I must say, you need an award for your dedication towards getting these tanks to work for you!



Their american rep replied, think they all off with chinese new year or something me thinks

Yip I am a persistant bloke, i want that flavour back i tasted a week ago. Plus literally no one else shares the issues i am having with them it seems


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip my original coil is still performing splendidly despite being left in a hot car as a backup device and sitting for days not being vaped on. I'm really impressed with the Cerabis Tanks and thier brillaint ceramic coils.


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip my original coil is still performing splendidly despite being left in a hot car as a backup device and sitting for days not being vaped on. I'm really impressed with the Cerabis Tanks and thier brillaint ceramic coils.


Reminds me a bit of that legendary ccell coil you had, which had well over 50 refills? Should have its own shrine in your vapecave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Strontium

Schnappie said:


> Sorry but I feel I need to say this. And this after 2 days of amazing vaping but...
> Cerabis tanks are crap! I started getting dry hits and it wouldnt stop after 2 days of a beautiful vape, and after that all 4 replacement coils did exactly the same! I dont know if it is faulty but i now had 8 useless coils with this tank and the 44. Given the fact that this tank is R600 I cant say with a clear conscience this tank is worth it!
> I might just be very unlucky but I had this now with the 44 and 45 and asked for tips everywhere but it seems its just me atm with this bad luck. So dissapointed




Aww man, I'm super bummed to hear this, I really wanted one of these but I it's just gonna be like the ccell ceramics then I'll give it a miss.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silent Echo

@Schnappie @Rob Fisher Still on my first coil. XXX has never tasted this good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silent Echo said:


> @Schnappie @Rob Fisher Still on my first coil. XXX has never tasted this good!



Yip me too... on my first coil... but XXX tastes better in the Skyline. 

But that being said my Cerabis 44 is my backup setup and stays in the car when I'm out and about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richelo Killian

Got my 44 with fishbowl today from China.

Mind blown!

AMAZING flavor and TONS of clouds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium

I've ordered mine from fasttech, all inclusive still less than half what the locals are asking


----------



## Schnappie

Ah this is depressing! Seems if I leave my juicefill slots open slightly the dry hits dissapear but then the tank leaks! Everone else seems to have a jolly good time


----------



## Richelo Killian

Schnappie said:


> Ah this is depressing! Seems if I leave my juicefill slots open slightly the dry hits dissapear but then the tank leaks! Everone else seems to have a jolly good time



Yeah, you somehow got very unlucky!

I opened my box, took out the tank, opened it all up, pulled out the original glass, put on the fishbowl, put it all back together, filled her up with juice, put her on my mod, ran wats to low at 25, and it was MEH, spoke to Rob, he said pump it all the way to 44, did, and since then ... NIRVANA!

Just absolute perfection with no dry hits, no leaking, nothing. Refilled 4 times already and absolutely ZERO issues!

I even switched to a completely different juice on the 4th tank. Still tasted the previous juice for the 1st 2 draws, but, by the 3rd draw it was 100% the new juice flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Richelo Killian

Strontium said:


> I've ordered mine from fasttech, all inclusive still less than half what the locals are asking



I actually ordered mine directly from Ceravape.

Took a while to get here. I ordered on 2 Jan, and it landed on 10 Feb. All through the post office, as they don't give you a choice on shipping. Landed in perfect condition, and even better, paid no duties!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

